# Co2 Diffuser in sump - good or bad?



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

I had a couple of questions, after searching around I didn't really find my answer so i just decided to post.

I just installed my Co2 paintball system and am pretty happy with it, but with that being said I don't want my tank looking like fizzy soda.

I thought maybe if I place the diffuser in the back sump portion to hide the Co2 diffuser. Now there is a return pump, but I cannot connect the Co2 into the return pump it's just sitting in the sump and generating Co2. There isn't a lot of agitation in the water behind the sump, but when the return pump pushes water into the aquarium it does agitate the water at that point.

Questions:
1 - Should I leave the Co2 glass diffuser in the back of the sump? If I do, will I suffer a huge loss in Co2 being affected?

2 - I know water agitation will remove Co2 due to gas exchange, but will it make a big difference? Should I aim my return pump outlet down so I don't agitate the water? or agitate the water a lot less?

3 - any suggestions (without buying equipment) on where I should place the Co2 diffuser to gain optimum amounts of Co2 without all that fizz in the water?

Thank You,
James Yu


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

jamesyu said:


> Questions:
> 1 - Should I leave the Co2 glass diffuser in the back of the sump? If I do, will I suffer a huge loss in Co2 being affected?


I was just wondering the same yesterday, haven't heard any reply on my thread yet.



jamesyu said:


> 2 - I know water agitation will remove Co2 due to gas exchange, but will it make a big difference? Should I aim my return pump outlet down so I don't agitate the water? or agitate the water a lot less?


I pointed mine down to remove agitation.



jamesyu said:


> 3 - any suggestions (without buying equipment) on where I should place the Co2 diffuser to gain optimum amounts of Co2 without all that fizz in the water?


I still think you will get an amount of fizz in the water, in order to get most of it in the tank, you would have to put it as close as possible to the intake on the return pump. My plan is to live with the fizz, and shut of CO2 when beauty and clarity is required.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

If an inline diffuser is out of the question then Id probably put it in the main tank so the bubbles hit the outflow and get blown around. If the diffuser and bubbles bother you then I think just putting in the sump near the pump would be just fine, probably loose minimal co2. If you go that rout, I would get a decent lid for the sump to seal it up as much as posible.

If you have a drop checker you could try it both ways and see how much (if any) you have to crank up the co2 when its in the sump to get the same effect...


----------

